# Need Expert Help for unique design



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

We are trying to make a wall mounted media cabinet with doors that slide straight out to the sides... thereby sitting to either side of the tv box when the doors are open. We do NOT want them to retract inside the box. We are going to mount 3D art on the doors.

We don't know what kind of mechanism to use to slide the doors. Any ideas and suggestions would be most appreciated. 

This photo gives an idea of what we want the doors to do.... thank you so very much for your time and expertise!
http://www.luxist.com/2007/08/15/mir...ma-tv-cabinet/


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Lexi,

I could not see the photo on the link. Do you want the art to be visible when the doors are closed? I am assuming so and in that case you will need to put the doors on tracks. I would recess the tracks on the doors and mount the slides to the cabinet. Make the doors are wide enough so that they cover the slides in both the open and closed position. You will have to mount a sturdy pair of slides on both the top and bottom of the door spaced far enough apart to support the art and the door. The other way to do it is to build the tracks into the cabinet and cover with molding. This will result in a very wide cabinet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks so much for your reply. The frame is going to be a sturdy "box" that is mounted on the wall. The "doors" in front will house some three dimensional art. What I want is for the doors to just slide open straight out to the sides and stay there. I'm not sure why the link didn't work, but I'll try inserting a photo. Thanks again for any insights you might have. If not, here is a new link that might work better. http://www.dothell.com/media/08-20-07/8-18-07-mirror_plasma_colla.jpg


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm using sliding doors to cover my window ... :yes:

I went to Lowes and got a pair of tracks for closet doors; I installed the track flush to the wall and the wheels on the doors ... now, I can just slide the doors to the side of the window when I want light in the room ... :bigsmile:

There's some slides that can be mounted flush to the wood, they will be covered with door closed but whne you open them ... you will see the track (take a look here http://www.knapeandvogt.com/Heavy_Duty.html?page=products.1.22) ... you'll get the idea :yes:


----------

